
From Stanford professor's passing, rumors of ties to Chinese government emerge - lawrenceyan
https://www.stanforddaily.com/2018/12/30/following-stanford-physics-professors-passing-rumors-of-ties-to-chinese-government-emerge/
======
helen___keller
Guo Wengui is the Chinese equivalent of the fake news problem we have in
Western politics.

It hit me when a (first gen Chinese immigrant) relative of mine started
telling me about "Qmap" and "QAnon" and how much she was learning about who is
in power in the world. I asked how she ended up on this part of the web and
why she trusted it. She got into it basically by being a rabid follower of Guo
Wengui and following some links from other followers

------
partingshots
I greatly enjoyed listening to Professor Zhang’s guest lecture at Google when
his talk was first posted onto Youtube [1]. I may have never had the chance to
meet him personally, but I know for a fact that it is with immense loss to the
world that this man had his life cut short. The physics community and science
as a whole mourns at his passing.

[1] Link if interested -
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=MozDSajpLTY](https://youtube.com/watch?v=MozDSajpLTY)

